# as you like it horseradish stoneware



## VTdigger (Jan 12, 2012)

I went to the consignment store today with just 5 bucks on me, usually I don't bother to go unless I have more cash on me it just felt like something was leading me there (picker sense), lo and behold almost as soon as I walk in I see this nice little crock it's about 4 inches tall and says "as you like it" trademark horseradish it also has the cap that says weir pat 92. it was different and only $5 so, I had to have it. I just looked for it on E-Bay and was surprised to learn there asking $85 for it. It looks exactly like this and there's no damage.

  http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTQ-WEIR-ALBANY-SLIP-YOU-LIKE-HORSERADISH-ADVERTISING-1-2PT-STONEWARE-JAR-/200668435433?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb8c553e9

 Is that really what it's worth?  I don't put much faith in what people ask for E-Bay, but maybe some one here would know what it's worth and also what kind of cap is that whats it called?


----------



## MichaelFla (Jan 12, 2012)

Ketchup, Pickles & Sauces (Betty Zumwalt, 1980) lists the 4 1/2" size as common with a value of 2*. Red Book of Fruit Jars  #10 (Douglas M. Leybourne, Jr, 2008) says they are a little more valuable, ranging from $40-50 without the words 'Trade Mark,' and $50-60 with. I have passed many by at $50, which seems to be the common asking price I see. Finding one for $5 is a good deal!


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 12, 2012)

Thats a very good price. In that condition they sell pretty well.  Over $30 to say the least.  Sometimes two bidders will go bid it north of there.  Keeper.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 12, 2012)

Not bad.. [8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 12, 2012)

> what kind of cap is that whats it called?


 
 Hey Jim,

 Mines a Weir Patent '92







 There were later refinements:






 "#25. One (1) Weir pottery lid, white. This lid has patent dates of March 1, 1892 and April 6, 1901.
 On the top of the lid: THE WEIR PAT MARCH 1ST 92 and APRIL 16TH 1901 and NO 2 denoting the lid size.
 The circa of 1903 is shown because the sealing surface of the lid is groved concentrically. This was Weir's patent of June 9, 1903 to increase the effectiveness of the seal."






 "#26. One (1) Weir pottery lid, tan. This lid has patent dates of March 1, 1892 and April 6, 1901.
 On the top of the lid: THE WEIR PAT MARCH 1ST 92 and APRIL 16TH 1901. This lid does not have a number denoting size, but I believe it to be a 3 because I have a 2 and a 4 and this size is in between the two.
 The circa of 1903 is shown because the sealing surface of the lid is groved concentrically. This was Weir's patent of June 9, 1903 to increase the effectiveness of the seal." From this Excellent Page.


----------

